# LED Lighting for 7.5g moss cube



## wfournier (May 13, 2011)

I'm working on putting together a 7.5g mr aqua cube for my office. The plan is something relatively low maintenance so I'm going to try to do something simple with moss and rocks (maybe another plant or too we'll see).

It's been a while since I've done a planted tank, I've been dabbling more in the reef side of things lately so I am trying to take some of what I've been working with that and applying it to this tank. I'm lighting my reef tanks with LEDs and want to do that with this tank. I have a couple options with LEDs I have on hand and am looking for some input on what people think would be the better option. 

I have a single Bridgelux led that I would run at about 10w or I could use a couple cree XM-l that I could run as well (either singly or together) about 2w a piece at the currents I would be running. My concern is that the big Bridgelux LED might bee too much light but I am not really sure how the numbers used for reef compare to planted tanks (and a low light tank at that). I will not be running co2 so that plays a role as well.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

I am not familiar with LED's is it possible to wire a chain of LED's and have different settings such as high, medium, low lighting. I would go that route if that is possible. Because you can really tune into the exact amount of light your plants need without starting an algae farm.


----------

